# Love it, leave it, critique it!



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Any thoughts?

JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Nobody huh? 


JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

I'm diggin these colors together!


JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Liking that black and hunter orange too...









JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

The black and hunter orange looks really nice. It also reminds me of Halloween.


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

I made another like the black and orange "Halloween sling" (LOL). Used woodland over hot pink and red! Got a REAL good response from the ladies!!!!!


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

That one sounds nice.


----------



## ThreeJ (Aug 6, 2013)

I think they all look great!


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Thanks Three J!


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## badbox29 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Looking good, man!*

I like the styles you have going there. Color combos are all good, too!


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Got a reply and confirmation for my table at the gun show in August! Lil nervous lil excited. Think it's going to be good time either way, sell out or blow out. Here part of my inventory..









Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

New PVC display board for the gun show!









Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice. How many hangers do you have for the board?


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Only got about 10 on hand right now. Probably hit home depot before time to go. My brother is bringing his bracelets, and other small items to hang as well. Can't wait! Don't care if it's a bust, it's going to be a good time being a vendor there. 


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

JTB_Cord said:


> Only got about 10 on hand right now. Probably hit home depot before time to go. My brother is bringing his bracelets, and other small items to hang as well. Can't wait! Don't care if it's a bust, it's going to be a good time being a vendor there.
> 
> 
> Keep Twisting!
> ...


I know what you mean. It felt good being a vendor at the various flea markets I use to attend about three years ago.


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

One more to start! I'm addicted!!!









Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

This one takes some patience for sure!!!









Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Saturdays a good day to knock out a couple slings!!! Here's #2 for today.









Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I see your a fan of dear and Dell computers.  

Nice work on the slings.


----------



## Gamer3900 (Jun 2, 2014)

Amazing! How much do you sell them for


-Gamer3900


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> I see your a fan of dear and Dell computers.
> 
> Nice work on the slings.



More the deer than Dell I can say that for sure!!! LOL


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Gamer3900 said:


> Amazing! How much do you sell them for
> 
> 
> -Gamer3900



Thanks Gamer, I have not nailed a price tag on any of them but have sold a couple for $45 each. Going for a little more than that at the gun show in August. Double cobra & King cobras with super king cobra (3rd layer of cobra weave) shoulder section are going to be more since king cobra takes more cord and double cobra take time and patience! LOL. I'll let everyone know how it goes!


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## Gamer3900 (Jun 2, 2014)

JTB_Cord said:


> Thanks Gamer, I have not nailed a price tag on any of them but have sold a couple for $45 each. Going for a little more than that at the gun show in August. Double cobra & King cobras with super king cobra (3rd layer of cobra weave) shoulder section are going to be more since king cobra takes more cord and double cobra take time and patience! LOL. I'll let everyone know how it goes!
> 
> 
> Keep Twisting!
> ...



They are truly awesome. I may buy one from you one day. My grandmother ( my paracord making buddy) is making a few belts with half hitches, looks good


-Gamer3900


----------



## Gamer3900 (Jun 2, 2014)

JTB_Cord said:


> Saturdays a good day to knock out a couple slings!!! Here's #2 for today.
> View attachment 819
> 
> 
> ...



M gonna try this design one day...


-Gamer3900


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Gamer3900 said:


> M gonna try this design one day...
> 
> 
> -Gamer3900



You can go see some others I've made on my FB page. 

www.facebook.com/jtbcords

I got one called snow camo that I'm particularly proud of. 


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## Gamer3900 (Jun 2, 2014)

Ok thanks I'll check it out right now


-Gamer3900


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Think these black and white / snow camo slings are my favorites. Hope they sell next month!









Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## crawcord165 (Jul 18, 2014)

That black and white sling looks great


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

JTB_Cord said:


> Think these black and white / snow camo slings are my favorites. Hope they sell next month!
> View attachment 837
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice looking. I don't see why those won't sell.


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Another for the ladies!!!















Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

That's nice looking JTB.


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

This was actually tougher to make than my slings. Think I got my horizontal wraps to tight at the start.









Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

The wrap looks nice.


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Thanks, first one I have done. Defiantly going to do more! 


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice work for your first try.


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Wanted one a little wider.









Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice. When is the gun show that your attending?


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

August 23 and 24, Will Rogers coliseum. If your close to Ft. Worth stop in and say hello! 


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh, okay.


----------



## hhgreg (Aug 13, 2014)

this is my first fish tail weave.


----------



## steven60 (Jul 13, 2014)

Cool


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## steven60 (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks good. Is that a dragons tongue weave for a rifle sling? How rigid is it?


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

hhgreg said:


> View attachment 891
> this is my first fish tail weave.



Looks good. I made a bracelet with black and white. Really makes the design stand out.









Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Few last minute twist ups with some scrap, before the show this weekend.









Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Thanks, I post some pics during or after the show!


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Alright.


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Had a great time at gun show! Not as many sales as I was hoping/dreaming of, but we had a great time!









Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords


----------



## steven60 (Jul 13, 2014)

Setup looks awesome , give it a few shows I bet as soon as people see you there and word gets out you'll have a hard time keeping up with sales 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

steven60 said:


> Setup looks awesome , give it a few shows I bet as soon as people see you there and word gets out you'll have a hard time keeping up with sales
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum



Thanks, lots of people wanted more web site info. Got to get my store built on there soon!!!! 


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

JTB_Cord said:


> Had a great time at gun show! Not as many sales as I was hoping/dreaming of, but we had a great time!
> View attachment 907
> 
> 
> ...


Nice setup. Did you give everyone a business card or flyer?


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> Nice setup. Did you give everyone a business card or flyer?



First day was a blur and we forgot our cards, lot of people took pics of our sign with web site info. Second day people wiped us out taking over 100 business cards from the table. Got to get busy with setting up store in line! Got a bunch of new ideas from people also! Sold a few gun slings, best sellers were teacher lanyards and bow carry slings! Awesome experience!


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

JTB_Cord said:


> First day was a blur and we forgot our cards, lot of people took pics of our sign with web site info. Second day people wiped us out taking over 100 business cards from the table. Got to get busy with setting up store in line! Got a bunch of new ideas from people also! Sold a few gun slings, best sellers were teacher lanyards and bow carry slings! Awesome experience!
> 
> 
> Keep Twisting!
> JTB Cords


Where are you going to sell online at?


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> Where are you going to sell online at?



www.jtbcords.com

Only has logo, Facebook link and an email link to me. Going to get store on there ASAP. Thanks Mr. P. 


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

So your building a site instead of using a site like eBay, etc.


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Yes sir, I might also do eBay and others, but I've got family in computers who wanted to build site for me so why not! 


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

JTB_Cord said:


> Yes sir, I might also do eBay and others, but I've got family in computers who wanted to build site for me so why not!
> 
> 
> Keep Twisting!
> JTB Cords


Your lucky. The sites I've had in the past I had to build and while it can be fun it is also a lot of work getting every little detail right.


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Another satisfied customer!









Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

JTB_Cord said:


> Another satisfied customer!
> View attachment 927
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Is this for a customer you met at the gun show?


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> Congrats! Is this for a customer you met at the gun show?



No, this is a fireman in my home town. But already have a couple of his friends asking about them. 


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

JTB_Cord said:


> No, this is a fireman in my home town. But already have a couple of his friends asking about them.
> 
> 
> Keep Twisting!
> JTB Cords


Word of mouth is the best advertising there is.


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

First attempt at a monkey fist! Just like everything else I've made... Where can I get more supplies QUICK!!!







What do ya think?


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

JTB_Cord said:


> First attempt at a monkey fist! Just like everything else I've made... Where can I get more supplies QUICK!!!
> View attachment 928
> 
> What do ya think?
> ...


Looks good for your first attempt. 

I like your choice of hardware too.


----------

